# Internet doesn't work after BIOS flashing



## spencer22l (Jun 20, 2009)

*-*

-


----------



## Geofrancis (Jun 21, 2009)

is it getting an ip address on its own?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 21, 2009)

did you overclock?


----------



## xfire (Jun 21, 2009)

Is the LAN port being detected? Is the light blinking when you connect it?


----------



## spencer22l (Jun 21, 2009)

-


----------



## xfire (Jun 21, 2009)

You could try XP or a Linux distro(no need to install just a live CD will do). It'll rule out hardware problem.


----------



## spencer22l (Jun 21, 2009)

-


----------



## xfire (Jun 21, 2009)

I mean a different OS. Linux doesn't have to be installed to use it. Just boot up the CD.
Edit: Be happy to give you a step by step procedure if you need it.


----------



## spencer22l (Jun 21, 2009)

-


----------



## xfire (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes. I'm suggesting you try then instead of Vista.


----------



## spencer22l (Jun 21, 2009)

-


----------



## xfire (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm not saying you completely replace it here. You just need to test it with a different OS. Then you'll know if it's vista's fault or not.


----------



## spencer22l (Jun 21, 2009)

-


----------



## Dark_Webster (Jun 21, 2009)

My friend has one of those P5K and if he set the PCI-E frequency to anything bigger than 110MHz, the network port wouldn't work , so check it.


----------



## spencer22l (Jun 21, 2009)

-


----------



## Dark_Webster (Jun 21, 2009)

spencer22l said:


> It's 100 right on



Then try what xfire said. Burn a copy of Ubuntu to a CD, restart but instead of installing it, use the Try Ubuntu without making any changes to my computer. If you have network on Ubuntu, then the problem is Windows, if not, you may have a problem with your board.


----------



## thraxed (Jun 21, 2009)

I had a similar problem, bios flashed fine but network ports went dead.  Though they were working fine before the flash.  For me it was just to reset the bios and well the computer was off/rebooting.  I had to go disconnect the cable from the hub/modem (just not the pc).  Then powering on the pc, and reattaching the cable.


----------



## spencer22l (Jun 21, 2009)

-


----------



## subhendu (Jun 22, 2009)

load default settings in bios and try cfos speed


----------

